# Has anyone ever heard of....



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

So, I received Gacy's CKC pedigree in the mail, and I see that most of his ped came from another registry, not ckc. Basically there is only one dog, his grand dam on his dams side, that is not adba registered.

So, I called the people that I bought Gacy from and they said that when they bought "trudy" that the breeder told her he could have registered her with another registry, but didnt. 

They said they have tried to contact him several times and offered to pay more for the adba papers, but that the guy wont provide them.

Which makes me wonder if trudy's sire and dam were really registered as anything other than ckc at all.

Trudy's sire was Gemini Martin, and her dam was Envy Martin. Supposedly the breeder was Darren Martin in GA. (CKC provided me with the breeder names) Darren Martin brought Envy from Dusty and Cindy Reece, but they had no info on Envy's sire and dam. He bought Gemini from Ronald Williams. Gemini's sire was Kato Williams and his dam was Bay's Diamond Williams. 

I have googled myself to death trying to figure out if Gemini and Envy were ADBA registered, which would make Trudy ADBA registerable, which would make Gacy ADBA registerable.

Is that confusing enough? CKC bullcrap.  ugh. Now that i'm curious about it, my brain wont quit!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Your situation is actually pretty common. Frustrating, yes, but it happens to a lot of us, buying dogs from "breeders" with CKC paperwork. My first boy Chino has ckc papers, which I never spent a dime on sending in because they're not a valid registry. 

If the breeder has no knowledge on a particular dog, registering with the ADBA looks pretty grim. Just love your pup, regardless of their lineage and learn from the mistake so many of us go through! 

But since I haven't said this to you, welcome to the site, hope you stick around!!


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you, and I do love him sooo much. As an adoptee, I have had to research my own ancestry, and I am getting drawn in to doing this with the dogs as much as I did for my own. I start and just cant stop.
The CKC pedigree is 4 generations, and I have been able to verify every single dog, except for the line behind this one. I even found the dogs that have dual registrations with ckc and adba and had different names under each. I have been DIGGING. 

All that mystery is on Gacy's dams side. His Sire is from Mega Death's Kane and Mega Death/Settlemyre's Athena. I found pics of both of them. To my untrained eye they are both beautiful dogs. Do you guys know anything about their reputations?

Thanks for the welcome. Back to googling I go....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I'm not very good with bloodlines, however I do know that anything with ckc has a less than nice ring to it... LOL 

I tried really hard to find a dog in Chino's ancestory, but the guy I got him from wasn't able to get ahold of the dog's owner, and so my boy will never be registered with the adba, or ukc.. 

But I have learned a thing or two since Ive been here (only since this march) and papers don't make the dog..


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

This started with me trying to find out if Gacy LOOKED like any of his ancestors- THATS how uneducated I was about dog genetics.

Every time we would see the guy I bought Gacy from, he would comment that Gacy looked just like his mother. Everyone talks about all these fancy bloodlines, I dont care, I just love my puppy, Heck, I dont even know what the names mean, but every time i hear someone bragging about their bloodlines or talking smack about bad bloodlines, I listen for familiar names. 

Gacy has the best temperament of any dog I have ever owned. I could go on and on, but I'm sure everyone here is like that about their dogs.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes and it's the dogs that bring us together here..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats what matters is that you love him!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Thats what matters is that you love him!


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## cocopuff79 (Nov 9, 2009)

forget the papers, spend the time playin with your dog that loves you


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> Thats what matters is that you love him!


 ABSOLUTELY!!!!!
Enjoy the pup!

I wouldn't trust the paper work period.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!!!!
> Enjoy the pup!
> 
> *I wouldn't trust the paper work period.*


yes because its a little known fact that CKC stands for *C*roc*K* of *C*aca :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

*Has anyone heard of...*

I think this might be one of the dogs you're looking for:

...................Choice's Sir Lieutenant

Miss Diamond Williams

...................Wilson's Choice Brown Sugar

a Castillo bloodline

still researching for you


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Fabulous! Thank you for continuing to look. I haven't had this much fun since researching my own birth family.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

The truth is that many people with no papers will "hang" another dogs pedigree on their litter and register their litter in a place like CKC just to look as if the dogs have "papers."


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

The Canadian Kennel Club is a very viable registry for pedigreed dogs.


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

Might help me if you could put up a list of all the dogs names that you possibly have?
Thanks


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Actually there are two CKC registries. One is Canadian Kennel Club(an all breed registry, reputable registry) and they do not register APBTs, only pure amstaffs. The other is continental club, and it is a bogus registry. Any dog can be registered, and even mutts are recognized, such as peekapoos,yorkidoodles, and such. Sorry, just have fun with your pet. You can still participate in other registry events, like obedience and weightpull, with an ILP number, if interested.


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

im not exactly on the same page as u.. steinlin.. maybe if ur raising poodles or pomeranians..


----------

